#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  klia2 is open

## mikem

klia2, the new budget airport terminal replacing the lcct, is now open.
Airasia will start operations there on 9th May 2014.

The train runs from there to klsentral station & return.

Tune hotel will open at klia2 on May 9. They have a promotion fare on now.
The lcct Tune Hotel will close.

----------


## palexxxx

I'll go through the day before,  so in the old terminal,  but on my way back ten days later I'll go through the new terminal.

Last year I spent close on 8 hours in the old terminal between flights,  that was not a happy experience.  I hope the new one is better.

----------


## david44

They promise a vaste 200 shop mall if you like Maly Malls,Also 40 odd shops airside ,ding dong

----------


## david44

If flying during transition 8/9 on Air Asia they have this advice

klia2 overview | Kuala Lumpur NEW airport | AirAsia

----------


## jamesbong

good news!

----------


## Roger Ramjet

Excellent news!  Look forward to some pics....It is quite behind schedule, so will be interesting to see if it is any more completed than the new Denpasar terminal.   Lots of good connections from Australia!......This is going to be the transit terminal of choice into ASIA for many Australians as long as the prices remain BUDGET!  At least it has been built out of solid growth need!

----------


## Roger Ramjet

From ......http://www.klia2.info........
AirAsia Group chairman Tan Sri Tony Fernandes cringes at the thought of an increase in airport charges especially with the cost of building KLIA2 having doubled to RM4 billion from its original plan and after considerable delays.And here comes his stinger: "But if they raise their cost, we die. Most of our market can't afford it."

Although MAHB assured that charges at KLIA2 would remain the same as LCCT's, it came with a qualifier in that the moratorium on cost increases would only be for a year; beyond that it would be for the government to decide.

It is this qualifier that's unsettling to AirAsia 

His contention: why build a five-star facility for a budget airline? A budget airline is a budget airline is a budget airline. Period.
Prominent online columnist G. Guna-segaram added more spice to the KLIA2 saga by questioning the necessity of building such an expensive facility for budget airlines.
"Our airport planning has been really, really bad," says Gunasegaram.
He says 16 years after the first Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) began operation, it is still underused while the building of the KLIA2 was delayed until costs ballooned.
The KLIA completed in 1998 was built at RM10 billion and handled 25.5 million passengers last year  or 75% of its design capacity of 35 million  while the LCCT which began operations in 2006 and built at a cost of RM108 million or 92 times cheaper handled 21.8 million mostly AirAsia passengers or at 145% capacity utilisation

----------


## terry57

Ive flown through the old airport a million times and bunked up in the old hotel just as often. 

People cried because of the size of the rooms but Hey, its a friggin transit hotel and cost piss all really.      STFU will ya.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Anyway I have booked the new hotel at KL 2 for my next trip home in October, payed around $40 on special. Friggin joke compared to a camping sight back in Perth for $40 for a peace of dirt. 

Might be my last time for a while as I'm now going to fly Perth Bali Bangkok. Stay over in Bali for a few weeks , break it up just for a giggle.

Actually I'm now in Bali for 1 month before heading back up to Bangkok. Hope the Malaysians have done a better job of their airport than the Indonesians as the new Bali airport is an absolute disgrace.

Quite unbelievable how they could fuk it up so much.

Anyway, Bali is still brilliant even the new airport is a gong show.  :Smile: 

Carry on EH

----------


## david44

> Ive flown through the old airport a million times and bunked up in the old hotel just as often. 
> 
> People cried because of the size of the rooms but Hey, its a friggin transit hotel and cost piss all really.      STFU will ya.  
> 
> Anyway I have booked the new hotel at KL 2 for my next trip home in October, payed around $40 on special. Friggin joke compared to a camping sight back in Perth for $40 for a peace of dirt. 
> 
> Might be my last time for a while as I'm now going to fly Perth Bali Bangkok. Stay over in Bali for a few weeks , break it up just for a giggle.
> 
> Actually I'm now in Bali for 1 month before heading back up to Bangkok. Hope the Malaysians have done a better job of their airport than the Indonesians as the new Bali airport is an absolute disgrace.
> ...


Cheers for the heads up mate,You know they take dopes seriuosly in Denpisser but your a bright lad under that larrikan eski :smiley laughing: 

Let us know the grog options aat KLI2 as I'll be down there in August usually lule warm Tiger in Malay 7/11s or rip off airside bars.
A plce to sup a cold Guiness away from the lure of the Mosky be great ,don't need a smoko now I roll my own

----------


## mingmong

just stayed at the Tune last week, no food or even a vending machine in the place! you have to back to the Airport for a drink! [ 2 and 1/2 minutes ]

 Rooms are good, Staff warn You there not BIG!, that's fine I say, 

there cool 'Beer' in the Super market @Airport, dine in Restaurant that's Laid-back, only small cans available,

----------


## mingmong

must mention Free WiFi in Airport and Tune, simple to tune into, no code or hassle like some other Airports 

lack of signs in the Airport but plenty or Staff on hand and always helpful, enjoy

----------


## terry57

> Rooms are good, Staff warn You there not BIG!, that's fine I say,



Well considering the size of the rooms in the Old Tune hotel they could not be any smaller. 

I travel solo so no probs but jeez did people cry on the Net concerning the size of those rooms.

I never complain about a thing when I was paying such a small amount for a transit hotel so close to the airport. 

Had a great little 7-11 at the old Tune hotel that sold cheap ice cold Guinness.   :Smile:

----------


## mikem

sama sama express rents rooms airside in the international part. Its in the area they call Satellite close to Mac Donalds. samasamaexpressklia2.com

Not to be confused with the samasama at klia.

Down near the bus terminal capsulecontainer.com rent what looks like a box. You get a locker & a place to shower.

Both places rent by 3, 6 or 12 hour periods.

Its about a one mile walk from the train to some international departure gates.

----------

